# Bad news from vet about my cat



## debodun (Jul 7, 2017)

I had Gus in to the vet for his annual exam on Thursday. He had lost a  pound since last year, and considering he was always such a skinny cat,  that concerned the vet. She suspected a thyroid problem and recommended a  "senior" pet profile of blood tests - $250. I opted to do it and the  vet said she'd all me in the afternoon with the results. When she did  call, she said there was good and bad news. The good news was that Gus's  thyroid was fine, however some of the tests indicate he is in stage 3  kidney failure. She wanted to do more tests and have me take him up to  Glens Falls where another vet could test his blood pressure. She also  recommended that he be put on a special diet (probably $$$ that he won't  eat) and given subcutaneous injections of fluids. She gave me a week to  "think about it."


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Lots of tough decisions, especially if you do not have pet insurance.  How old is Gus?  How will options offered improve quality of life?  A diagnosis like this is not good.  Hope you find peace with whatever decision you make for the poor guy.  *


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *  How old is Gus? *


*

*He turned 17 on May 28th.*



Marie5656 said:



			How will options offered improve quality of life?  
		
Click to expand...

*

I am not sure, more likely it would improve the vet's income. I think it would traumatize him more to be making 80 mile round trips just to get his blood pressure checked and stabbing him with needles to get fluid into him.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 7, 2017)

You love Gus. That's why this is so hard for you. You can only do what you can do. It's a tough decision.  I had a cat, Kitty, who was on injections of fluids. And every 3-4 days, you are going to have to make this decision over and over.


----------



## debodun (Jul 7, 2017)

The vet also said not to get kidney diet cat food offered in supermarkets - they are no good. The only good kidney food was what she had to sell. Sounds "fishy" to me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2017)

My favorite kitty of all time,Snowshoes,had kidney failure. I did give him subcutaneous fluids for several weeks but he just became sicker and sicker and I finally had to give up. He was 14,which I thought was awfully young,considering I had a perfectly healthy 22 year old kitty at the time as well.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jul 7, 2017)

A friend of mine just went through the same thing with her cat . The vet just suggested to just keep her comfortable ,not try and sell stuff like your vet did. That's terrible.  I just spent $250 at the vet yesterday ... and they're sending me to a specialist because my dog has a big tumor in her mouth. I can't imagine what this whole ordeal is going to cost.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2017)

Debodun, one of my old dogs (RIP) had kidney failure.  I chose to treat him for it, but he was a fairly young dog at the time.  He did get better and went on to live out a normal life span.  On the other hand, another dog of mine, quite elderly at the time, had it and it was quite bad.  My vet and I chose to just keep her comfortable for the time she had left and let her go when she was no longer enjoying her life.

I believe your vet is right about the grocery store kidney food, however.  Most grocery store pet food is very poor quality, IMHO.  They have all kinds of crap fillers and by products from human food processing.  You could check at a good local pet store and/or online to see what is available there.  I am not a fan of Hills Science Diet, or Royal Canin, which are the ones most vets sell, but there are good alternatives out there.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> A friend of mine just went through the same thing with her cat . The vet just suggested to just keep her comfortable ,not try and sell stuff like your vet did. That's terrible.  I just spent $250 at the vet yesterday ... and they're sending me to a specialist because my dog has a big tumor in her mouth. I can't imagine what this whole ordeal is going to cost.



Do they know what kind of tumor it is?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 7, 2017)

My Pekingese was 15 when diagnosed with kidney failure. The vet showed me how to give him subcutaneous fluids. Once a day I hung the IV from my plant hanger and gave him the IV. Also special food I could only get from the vet. He wouldn't eat it. Sad to say none of it worked. I'm so sorry I put him through all that. You have to make the decision but if I had it to do over I definitely wouldn't do it.  So sorry to hear about Gus. I know exactly what you are going through. Whatever you decide, take comfort in the fact that you have given him 17 wonderful years.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 7, 2017)

It might be worth considering some cortisone powder on his food. It won't cure him in all probability but may buy him some time without invasive treatments.

We had a very old dog who was treated that way after getting lost and was finally found in a very emaciated condition. Her kidneys were affected and that was the treatment. She picked up and lived another couple of years.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jul 8, 2017)

Butterfly ....... (thanks for asking ) my vet doesn't know . The specialist should take a culture & be able to determine.


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2017)

When I asked the vet if there were any free samples she could let me have to see if Gus would eat the diet food, her reply was an emphatic "NO! - No free samples!" Then I asked if I could just buy one can. She said the minimum purchase was a case of 24 cans!

I even looked at Pet Smart and PetCo Web pages, but they do not sell these diets without permission of a veterinarian. I wonder why is that? It's not like it was a controlled substance or someone would just walk in and buy this expensive food on a whim.

I was looking up cat kidney diets and came across this Web page where they rate the various diets available. Just for reference it's:
https://www.medicanimal.com/The-truth-about-renal-diets-for-cats/a/ART111494


----------



## Wayne (Jul 8, 2017)

You hit my tender spot here, I have been through the exact same thing and agree with vet on the food choice it was a Science diet from the vet and yes did help not cure, I treat my animals better than myself, I sincerely hope all goes for the best for both of you, always consider the entire situation before any action. God bless both of you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your Gus, Deb.  Here's a natural substance that you may try to help him out at home, Slippery Elm Bark, it's available in many natural grocery stores, natural vitamin shops.  Good luck...hugs. http://www.livestrong.com/article/553589-slippery-elm-bark-kidney-failure/

Here's a good brand.


----------



## debodun (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, but I wouldn't give Gus anything not discussed with the vet first.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 8, 2017)

That`s BS!! (Sorry) Whenever my animals have had to go on a special diet,my vet has always given me the option of buying just a can or two to make sure they would eat it. Not to mention,if treatment doesn`t work,you`re not stuck with a bunch of food you`ll never use.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 8, 2017)

My vet will always take back food (for credit) that my dogs didn't like, and she has always let me have samples (they usually have open bags in the back that they've been using for hospitalized pets).  And of course, I can buy as many or few cans as I want.  

Perhaps you need to look for another vet.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 8, 2017)

debodun said:


> I even looked at Pet Smart and PetCo Web pages, but they do not sell these diets without permission of a veterinarian. I wonder why is that? It's not like it was a controlled substance or someone would just walk in and buy this expensive food on a whim.


  If you are so inclined, you can get a prescription from your vet, then buy the food from any number of online sources.  I buy my girl's Rx food from chewy.com.  I get her meds from Costco and drsfostersmith.com


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> buy the food from any number of online sources.


  Can't buy online - no credit or debit card. I operate strictly on a cash basis.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> Can't buy online - no credit or debit card. I operate strictly on a cash basis.



Buy with Rx from Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but I wouldn't give Gus anything not discussed with the vet first.



That's always a good idea Deb, with people and pets.  You need to take him a page with info about the supplement though, so he gets the idea what it is, regular doctors and vets aren't schooled on such things.  Luckily my vet is open minded and knows some things, and agreed to give my older dog MSM and glucosamine for his arthritis, and probiotics for stomach issues, etc.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> Can't buy online - no credit or debit card. I operate strictly on a cash basis.



Then you are spending way more money on things than you have to.  I save a huge amount of money buying things online -- I get my dog's medicines from an online pet pharmacy and save a lot of money over what they would cost if I bought them directly from the vet.  

The same is true for many, many things I use in everyday life.  Also, I can get a lot of things online that I can't find around here or that nobody stocks anymore.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 9, 2017)

Outside of the lab work, how is Gus doing?  And maybe it wouldn't hurt to see another vet.


----------



## debodun (Jul 9, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Outside of the lab work, how is Gus doing?  And maybe it wouldn't hurt to see another vet.



He doesn't seem in pain. He eats VERY WELL, yet is losing weight. Do you think the vet would let me have his test results so another vet wouldn't have to repeat them?


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> He doesn't seem in pain. He eats VERY WELL, yet is losing weight. Do you think the vet would let me have his test results so another vet wouldn't have to repeat them?



If vets are like doctors, they might not, but it you can always ask. Or google the question and see what others have to say about it. Poor Gus. I hope he'll be okay.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 9, 2017)

debodun said:


> He doesn't seem in pain. He eats VERY WELL, yet is losing weight. Do you think the vet would let me have his test results so another vet wouldn't have to repeat them?



Of course.  You paid for them.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2017)

The old vet might not want to give them to you, but should be willing to fax or e-mail them to a new vet.  I would tell the old vet that you want to get a second opinion before you make the decision.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)

That's so sad.  I'm sorry that is happening with your cat.  I recently had a pet with possibly the same problem (one of their guesses) and he didn't last long enough for treatments.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2017)

Almost everyone I've mentioned this to said that when Gus goes, I should get another cat. From my standpoint, I really don't think it that good an option. Considering my age and the life spans that most of my cats had (I'd say average 15 years), there's a good chance the cat would outlive me. Then it would become someone else's responsibility. Not fair to them (especially if they don't like cats, and I know my executor HATES cats) or to the cat, in that case. I have put a clause in my will that in the event good homes cannot be found for any pets in my possession at the time of my death, they should be humanely euthanized. 

When I tell the well-meaning advisors my reasons for not wanting another pet, they say something to the effect, "Oh, but they are such good company!"


----------

